# "BETA" for how long?



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Designating the DOD as "BETA" seems a little open-ended, especially since it has been available through CE for a couple of months now. 

Now that it's available through national release, when do we drop the "BETA" moniker and see the "real deal"...especially regarding HD DOD?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Designating the DOD area as "BETA" seems a little open-ended, especially since it has been available through CE for a couple of months now.
> 
> Now that it's available through national release, when do we drop the "BETA" moniker and see the "real deal"...especially regarding HD DOD?


We will drop it when DTV drops it. They decided to roll it out in it "beta" form


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Designating the DOD area as "BETA" seems a little open-ended, especially since it has been available through CE for a couple of months now.
> 
> Now that it's available through national release, when do we drop the "BETA" moniker and see the "real deal"...especially regarding HD DOD?


In 7 weeks, 4 days, 3 hours and 12 minutes, it will no longer be a beta. 

Seriously, nobody has any idea ... Why is GMail still a beta?

The world may never know .......


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

jwd45244 said:


> We will drop it when DTV drops it. They decided to roll it out in it "beta" form


That's what I meant...when does D* officially roll out the DOD content and lose the "just testing this out" mindset? Not that I'm being impatient, it just appeared to me as thought the 2 events should have coincided...NR and official DOD unveiling...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The "Beta" designation will remain for an un-determined period of time...
As the service may still adjust and change, based on the "larger" opinion pool of people that now have access to it.

It will eventually be "removed"... but it is BETA in the same sense that MediaShare items where BETA for the first few months.... 

You are seeing the "real deal" with DoD....
The content will continue to increase both in quantity and quality...


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You are seeing the "real deal" with DoD....


That was the question I was posing.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it now OK to contact D* in regards to any issues/questions with DOD? Or is this still not allowed till it's out of beta?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> Is it now OK to contact D* in regards to any issues/questions with DOD? Or is this still not allowed till it's out of beta?


I guess it would be.... but not sure what kind of support you are going to get about it at this point. (As compared to the support you would get here)


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I still show the "media share" menu as being beta. So I would imagine it will be awhile.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "Beta" designation will remain for an un-determined period of time...
> As the service may still adjust and change, based on the "larger" opinion pool of people that now have access to it.
> 
> It will eventually be "removed"... but it is BETA in the same sense that MediaShare items where BETA for the first few months....
> ...


Earl,

I guess my question would be, when will the DOD be avaliable as part of updated national software? I know it's there for the CE's. But for those of us with only one HR20 and not risking downloading the CE, any idea on a ballpark guess? I helped in many software betas. The one thing you know is that it could completely rtender your sysytem unusable. Can't risk the same thing with having only one HD setup.
Got my network going, just need the content to get to me


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dnelms said:


> Earl,
> 
> I guess my question would be, when will the DOD be avaliable as part of updated national software? I know it's there for the CE's. But for those of us with only one HR20 and not risking downloading the CE, any idea on a ballpark guess? I helped in many software betas. The one thing you know is that it could completely rtender your sysytem unusable. Can't risk the same thing with having only one HD setup.
> Got my network going, just need the content to get to me


It is now...

0x1B4 is rolling out (slowly) to national, non CE users.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

dnelms said:


> I know it's there for the CE's. But for those of us with only one HR20 and not risking downloading the CE, any idea on a ballpark guess?


Your box should autodownload the new NR within the week, that will enable it.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is now...
> 
> 0x1B4 is rolling out (slowly) to national, non CE users.


Oops. Sorry, you already answered this....


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks.... guess if I had noticed it stickied up top about the official release I would not have had to ask a stupid question that already answered. :nono2:


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

An important thing to remember is that although the -100 and -700 designations mean a lot to us here, an HR20 is an HR20 to the general public. I would imagine until D* goes through all the same testing that happened with the -700, that DOD will not be out of the BETA stage.


----------

